# Общий раздел > Работа и карьера > Бизнес >  Создание покер-клуба...

## Serg1101

Доброго времени суток, есть мысль по поводу открытия покер-клуба город с населением около 350 тыс. чел. покер-клуб уже есть, просто есть предложение длевого участия, хочу спросить есть ли смысл, или рискованная идея в итоге которой останешься ни с чем? Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## JAHolper

ну здесь надо детали смотреть, как же так решишь... Пообщайся с каким-нибудь толковым экономистом.
Этот клуб, который уже есть, типа даёт франшизу? Или в него просто надо инвестировать деньги?

----------


## Mouse

Для справок, и для пользы размышления, просмотри расценки на игорных бизнес. Один игровой стол в обычном городе - 2500 евро в месяц (Минск 4000). Стоит ли открывать, если никто не пойдёт. Тут не только с экономистом надо поговорить, а если дело серьёзное, то и маркетинговые исследования необходимы. Если в городе мало "дядек на шикарных авто", спрос вряд ли появиться.

----------


## Роман

Что-то интересующийся спросил и пропал  Я так понимаю, одно из двух: либо вплотную занялся организацией клуба, либо - наоборот, "забил" на это дело  С Новым годом!

----------

